# New AMD APU released



## Skyh3ck (Dec 20, 2011)

AMD released today new APU

AMD Announces New A-Series Accelerated Processing Units (APUs) | Hardware Canucks


New A-Series Desktop APUs launched today:
*. A8-3870K: Four CPU cores, 3.0 GHz CPU base (unlocked), 100W TDP, 400 Radeon cores, 600 MHz GPU base (unlocked), 4 MB L2 cache
*. A8-3820: Four CPU cores, 2.5 GHz CPU base (2.8 GHz Turbo Core), 65W TDP, 400 Radeon cores, 4 MB L2 cache
*. A6-3670K: Four CPU cores, 2.7 GHz CPU base (unlocked), 100W TDP, 320 Radeon cores, 600 MHz GPU base (unlocked), 4 MB L2 cache
*. A6-3620: Four CPU cores, 2.2 GHz CPU base (2.5 GHz Turbo Core), 65W TDP, 320 Radeon cores, 4 MB L2 cache
*. A4-3420: Two CPU cores, 2.8 GHz CPU base, 65W TDP, 160 Radeon cores, 1 MB L2 cache
New Notebook APUs launched today:
*. A8-3550MX: Four CPU cores, 2.0 GHz CPU base (2.7 GHz Turbo Core), 45W TDP, 400 Radeon Cores, 4 MB L2 cache
*. A8-3520M: Four CPU cores, 1.6 GHz CPU base (2.5 GHz Turbo Core), 35W TDP, 400 Radeon Cores, 4 MB L2 cache
*. A6-3430MX: Four CPU cores, 1.7 GHz CPU base (2.4 GHz Turbo Core), 45W TDP, 320 Radeon Cores, 4 MB L2 cache
*. A6-3420M: Four CPU cores, 1.5 GHz CPU base (2.4 GHz Turbo Core), 35W TDP, 320 Radeon Cores, 4 MB L2 cache
*. A4-3330MX: Two CPU cores, 2.2 GHz CPU base (2.6 GHz Turbo Core), 45W TDP, 240 Radeon Cores, 2 MB L2 cache
*. A4-3320M:Two CPU cores, 2.0 GHz CPU base (2.6 GHz Turbo Core), 35W TDP, 240 Radeon Cores, 2 MB L2 cache
*. A4-3305M:Two CPU cores, 1.9 GHz CPU base (2.5 GHz Turbo Core), 35W TDP, 160 Radeon Cores, 1 MB L2 cache
*. E2-3000M: Two CPU cores, 1.8 GHz CPU base (2.4 GHz Turbo Core), 35W TDP, 160 Radeon Cores, 1 MB L2 Cache


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ Looks interesting. Any idea on the pricing mate?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 20, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Looks interesting. Any idea on the pricing mate?




AMD's Updated Llano Desktop Lineup
GPU Total TDP (GPU + CPU) CPU Cores CPU Clock (Base/Turbo) GPU Cores GPU Clock Price
AMD A8-3870K Radeon HD 6550D 100W 4 3.0GHz (unlocked) 400 600MHz (unlocked) $135
AMD A8-3850 Radeon HD 6550D 100W 4 2.9GHz 400 600MHz $135
AMD A8-3820 Radeon HD 6550 65W 4 2.5/2.8GHz 400 600MHz $???
AMD A8-3800 Radeon HD 6550D 65W 4 2.4/2.7GHz 400 600MHz $129
AMD A8-3670K Radeon HD 6530D 100W 4 2.7GHz (unlocked) 320 444MHz (unlocked) $115
AMD A6-3650 Radeon HD 6530D 100W 4 2.6GHz 320 444MHz $115
AMD A6-3620 Radeon HD 6530D 65W 4 2.2/2.5GHz 320 444MHz $???
AMD A6-3600 Radeon HD 6530D 65W 4 2.1/2.4GHz 320 444MHz $109
AMD A6-3500 Radeon HD 6530D 65W 3 2.1/2.4GHz 320 444MHz $85
AMD A4-3420 Radeon HD 6410 65W 2 2.8GHz 160 600MHz $??
AMD A4-3400 Radeon HD 6410 65W 2 2.7GHz 160 600MHz $71
AMD A4-3300 Radeon HD 6410 65W 2 2.5GHz 160 444MHz $66


From AnandTech

AnandTech - AMD Intros New Unlocked K-Series Llano APUs: A8-3870K & A8-3670K


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

3870K > 32nm > Unlocked > 6% higher IPC!!!!
Its going to rockkk! 

*www.overclock.net/t/1187501/anand-...and-theyre-supposedly-only-partially-unlocked
hahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!! killer posts in this forum!!! 

Excerpts -



> > Today AMD is using the normal process improvements you see with any design over time to deliver a slight frequency bump without increasing prices. The extra 100MHz you get at the $135 and $115 price points isn't really going to change much, however AMD is introducing two K-series parts (they are also known as Black Edition SKUs) into the Llano lineup.
> >
> > ....
> >
> ...



I don't think it needs to be overclocked to embarrass the 4100. It does that at stock.

ROFLMAO!!!!!   

Another 1 - 

It must be exactly that. The Llanos are true quad cores, while the FX-4100 has the performance of a dual core with HT like characteristics. In fact, I'm still surprised after all these weeks, AMD is still selling it for the same price as a Phenom II X4 955 BE. The same applies to the FX-6100, which can't possibly compare with the X6 1090T, but AMD is selling them for the same price.

I can't think of a valid reason why the A8-3870k couldn't overclock beyond 3.5 Ghz. I can understand not being able to overclock the GPU much, but the CPU?* At 32nm, it would be able to go to at least 4 Ghz easily. But then it would seriously start to embarass AMD and their FX line.

In fact, they are already embarassing themselves - they "borrow" Intel's "k" moniker where it means fully unlocked, and do a partially unlocked version ? Who is running AMD's marketing department? * 

hahahahahahaaaa!   

Anyways... seriously.. partially unlocked?? This is not good!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is an update on this

techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

better check this:- 

AMD Fusion A8-3870K Overclocking and Dual Graphics Performance Review - Introduction


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 2, 2012)

@lionking,
 you can't overclock llano like a normal processor as the tdp is shared between the cpu and gpu.if you try to oc cpu too much then to stay within the tdp the gpu performance will decrease.llano is designed like, when there is demand for cpu power is more then the gpu wil be downclocked and when gpu demand is more then gpu will be given more preferance over cpu.this is to maintain the power consumption within the actual tdp.


----------



## joe (Jan 26, 2012)

Can anybody use AMD A8-3850 APU ? Can it run Battlefield 3, with out any GPU card? I am planing to buy this ..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ May be you should look at some of the reviews.


----------

